# Beekeeper wanna be here in East TN



## Tlynnehoney (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi everybody! Just ordered my bees this week and working on the order for equipment! SOOO excited about this spring and finally getting bees! I am in zone 6b.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from _east _East TN!


----------



## thewhiterhino (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from colorful Colorado
Ross


----------



## wpoley (Oct 20, 2013)

From what I have read the State of Tenn will pay for 1/2 of your bees and equipment if you buy 25 hives or more.
Something to look to if you like bees and want to grow.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The State of Tennessee, in cooperation with the Tennessee Beekeepers Association and participating local clubs, does offer a 'hive grant program' to _new _beekeepers. However, that program limits each recipient to (1) grant hive. Read more details at this participating club page:
http://cookevillebeekeepers.com/tba-hive-grant

This program has been offered for a number of years, and as far as I know is continuing in 2015. There are a number of conditions that the participants must agree to, including contributing a portion of 1st and 2nd year honey harvested (if any) to the program to assist in funding future hive grants. There are a total of (3) hive grants per each local club available, so participation is limited to 3 '_new_' beekeepers per club. In my local club (Davy Crockett Beekeepers Association), we hold a 'drawing' for the 3 hives if there are more than 3 'new' beekeepers desiring to participate in this program.

Funding is from a combination of State of TN, the state TBA, and each participating local club. Check with your local club to see if they are participating. I am reasonably confident that the State of Tennessee does not offer a larger scale program.


----------



## Tlynnehoney (Dec 27, 2014)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> The State of Tennessee, in cooperation with the Tennessee Beekeepers Association and participating local clubs, does offer a 'hive grant program' to _new _beekeepers. However, that program limits each recipient to (1) grant hive. Read more details at this participating club page:
> http://cookevillebeekeepers.com/tba-hive-grant
> 
> This program has been offered for a number of years, and as far as I know is continuing in 2015. There are a number of conditions that the participants must agree to, including contributing a portion of 1st and 2nd year honey harvested (if any) to the program to assist in funding future hive grants. There are a total of (3) hive grants per each local club available, so participation is limited to 3 '_new_' beekeepers per club. In my local club (Davy Crockett Beekeepers Association), we hold a 'drawing' for the 3 hives if there are more than 3 'new' beekeepers desiring to participate in this program.
> ...



Thank you for the info for the grant. I had recently read that while doing research for our local ( and brand spanking new) bee association. We are just getting started. Most of us had been driving to the next county to attend meetings. 

A friend recently sent me this link. http://smallbusiness.chron.com/grants-starting-apiary-20755.html
It has some great information for using a small business grant for starting an apiary if anyone is interested.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Ret Sgt. Robert Yates (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome from The Hills of Sparta, Tennessee


----------

